# Argon 18 Bikes



## lot8con8 (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone own one here? Happy with it? Complaints? Type of Argon bike?

Here is the company link:

http://www.argon18bike.com/version.htm

JG


----------



## toddco13 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Argon 18 Radon*

I just had a Radon frame built out for me. I've only had a chance to but a dozen miles on it, a mix of flat, short 5% hills, and some nice sweeping turns, and I like it so far! The Radon frame is very stiff, yet feels very comfortable on the road! The handling does not feel twitchy at all. In fact, it felt very neutral. The bike went where I wanted it to without any drama or effort. 

~Todd


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I owned one not to long ago but the Italian calling card was answered. They are fine bike and my old Gallium S3 got up and went like a bat out of hell. Not to mention it climbed realy nice too! The head tube was the most appealing part of the frame to me as it was rippled and really stood out. I was running Chorus and Crabones with Speedplay pedals and a Fizik saddle

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/?action=view&current=4e8f70cf.jpg


----------



## bikefreax (May 28, 2002)

I own an older model of the Platinum and like it. I like to be different and not ride what everyone else is riding so I actually have the only 2 Argon 18's in Missouri. It is real comfortable even on long rides. I crashe mine a year ago and the only problem is I hit the bottle holder and tore the boss out of the frame. Rode it for almost a year that way.
Here is what I am looking at now and should have within the month.
http://www.velovie.com/

These frames are made in the same factory as the Scott CR1 and the Cervelo R3. Super nice guy that runs it as he is the guy I bought my Argon from. His name is Dan Barnes.


----------



## Mols138 (Aug 16, 2004)

I own 06' Krypton. Love it...comfortable on the road and handles well.


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a 2005 Platinum. Great bike, comfy ride, stiff and nicely tuned for manageable handling. The new Argons are ugly as Hell, but I'd buy another in a heartbeat for the great ride and handling.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

I have an Argon 18 Radon. I raced it the whole of last year in the Surrey League in the UK and I'm pretty happy with it. I did about 2,500 miles last year on it, mostly in races. Personally, I think people read too much into frames; these days it's quite easy to get a decent frame for very little cash and there is very little to choose between, say, a Colnago C50 and a fairly affordable Specialized, Cannondale, or Argon. I think you will feel more of a difference when it comes to stem length, handlebar design, tyre choice, and saddle. I have nine bikes, all of which have slightly different top tube lengths, slightly different seat tube angles, a variety of frame materials, a variety of components, and different wheels and tyres. I've been racing for close on 20 years now and I really can't tell all that much between them. The only thing I will not compromise on is my saddle - Fizik Arione.


----------



## johnk1220 (Sep 10, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> I own an older model of the Platinum and like it. I like to be different and not ride what everyone else is riding so I actually have the only 2 Argon 18's in Missouri. It is real comfortable even on long rides. I crashe mine a year ago and the only problem is I hit the bottle holder and tore the boss out of the frame. Rode it for almost a year that way.
> Here is what I am looking at now and should have within the month.
> http://www.velovie.com/
> 
> These frames are made in the same factory as the Scott CR1 and the Cervelo R3. Super nice guy that runs it as he is the guy I bought my Argon from. His name is Dan Barnes.


Ok wow thats a statement. I have two Argon's my self. I have been riding the Mercury for since 05 when it came out. I am on my third. I live in St. Louis MO so u do not have the only Argon 18s in missouri. I currently have two. I have always had 2 since 2005. but thanks for all the info


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a never ridden or used Argon Ti at my LBS. I keep looking at it and waiting for the price to come down further so I can buy it.

Then I'll sell all the Ultegra 9 speed on it and outfit it with Campy.

Probably the end of this season.


----------



## o3roye (Aug 18, 2009)

I've owned 2, a 05 helium and a 07 platinum, both carbon frames. The platinum is my fave, light responsive ride, a bit stiff but not harsh. Prolly not as light as some competitors but Argon uses a bit of Kevlar in the matrix to add resilience and durability.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Mate has a ti Argon and not only does it look very nice he loves the ride of it!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's my 2003 vintage Argon after today's 25 mile ride. It does everything well and I can't think of a thing it does badly. My son lives about five minutes from Gervais' shop in Montreal.


----------



## outriding (Dec 11, 2009)

I have nine bikes, all of which have slightly different top tube lengths, slightly different seat tube angles, a variety of frame materials, a variety of components, and different wheels and tyres. I've been racing for close on 20 years now and I really can't tell all that much between them. The only thing I will not compromise on is my saddle - Fizik Arione.[/QUOTE]

Bang on mate, 80 % of us wouldn't feel the difference. I've found that sleep and diet makes a more noticable difference when it comes to performance ( and I'm talking about enjoying a good day out, not racing ). It doesn't matter how stiff my BB is if I didn't drink enough water.......


----------



## spincounterspin (Dec 16, 2010)

i ride a 2009 argon 18 radon with 2011 shimano 105 and i tricked it up with a vintage spinergy rev-x wheelset. been enjoying it for 2 months now. it is my very first road bike. i switched from mountainbike to road because i've been doing off road for a long time and got bored with it. mainly i got fed up of bumps and getting pushed all around. the irony is that they say with road bikes you feel every bump of the road twice as much with mountain bikes because it has no suspension at all. but riding my radon, i said, "what bumps and vibrations are they talking about?" i can hardly feel any! the carbon fork and carbon seat and chain stays ate up all the bumps on the road, especially the vibrations. i think the spinergys added more shock-absorbing magic, it was like riding a road bike with suspension. been never scared of riding my radon over cobbled roads and crossing train tracks. funny thing was my riding style hasn't changed. i was riding my radon as if it was a full suspension mountain bike but amazingly it still puts up with me. sick ride! plus gotta love that awesome paint job. two thumbs up for the radon! and to think it isn't the 2011 model yet.


----------

